# Switcheasy CapsuleNeo



## iLukasz.iPhone (Aug 9, 2008)

I have seen this amazing looking case called the capsuleneo. It comes from switcheasy the makers or the capsule rebel- great reviews so this one should be just like it. I contacted them and shipping to canada is $3!! But they said that was going to change really really soon. What are your thoughts on this case anyone have one? Should I get one if i want style with good protection?

Thanks!


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

It looks like a great case. However, I have not had any luck ordering from Switcheasy in the past. The first 3 times they kept refunding my order, the 4th time they completely refunded my order and told me they don't ship to Canada. I had kept in touch with them through out the entire ordeal, and in the end I was told they do ship to Canada. I gave up on the company Switcheasy.

If you do order it, and they actually do send it to you, let us know what you thought of their service and packaging. Hopefully, they have fixed whatever issues they had in the past to selling and shipping to Canada. Just to let you know, I was not the only one who they would not ship to in the past.


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

I've heard the same story as well.. $3 is just way to cheap to be shipping to Canada, and I'm sure their policy will change.

I have the CapsuleRebel which I ordered from a third-party. In terms of how the product was packaged and the accessories it came with... I'd have to give them a two thumbs up.

The only problem I have is the fact that the hard part of the shell scratches easily. I'd imagine that would be the same issue with the CapsuleNeo. Other than that, the case is solid and works perfectly.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Yeah I have seen pictures of the scratching you speak of on another forum. I have also seen the CapsuleNeo on an iPhone from another poster at the same forum, it looks great, but it will do the same as the CapsuleRebel with regards to the scratches on the back.


----------



## Jet_Star (May 20, 2005)

I have the Capsule Rebel, white.
Yes the hard plastic does scratch, but I wouldn't say easily, even if so better it than the actual phone. I accidentally dropped my iPhone onto the asphalt from a height of 5ft., it landed on the corner which is protected by the hard plastic. The force was enough to leave indentations in the plastic as well as cut trough the soft shell, left a small dent on the actual iPhone back casing.

Hey Flipstar, do you find with your case that the part around the volume button is very sensitive to activating the volume?


----------



## StuffedBox (Aug 10, 2008)

*Switcheasy Capsule Neo*

If you are in need of Capsule Neo, I got them in stock. Email me at [email protected]. Send me your Postal code so I can give you the shipping cost. Or if you are in Toronto, we can meet. 

You can also go to my website: Stuffed Box


----------



## Malco (Apr 18, 2003)

Stuffed, you have an extra T in the URL.

Just trying to help with the sales.


----------



## StuffedBox (Aug 10, 2008)

*switcheasy Capsule Neo*

Thanks Malco


----------



## zc11 (Jul 21, 2008)

I just received my CapsuleNeo from StuffedBox today, two days earlier than expected. Initial impression: This is easily the best case I've tried to date. It went on pretty easily (already saw the videos and knew the tricks for "installation") and looks fantastic. It's the first case I've seen that actually looks good enough that I don't mind keeping the phone in the case all the time. I highly recommend this one so far.

Edit: BTW, it comes with a little stand so that you can rest it (in landscape orientation) on a flat, level surface for viewing videos.


----------



## devo811 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Switcheasy Runaway*

Hey Stuffed, can or do you stock the Runaway as well. Please let me know!
Take care,
Devo811


----------



## eason chan (Sep 20, 2008)

i know the capsule neo is so good, but switcheasy won't ship to canada now, stuffed just too expensive to ship to vancouver (almost $50 included ship/tax) >< 
i want to give up ><


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Don't give up!

Order from "Apple Pro Store" (no relation to Apple).

APS Pro Store , Discount iPod / iPhone accessories professional store

Good prices, low shipping fees, ask for a discount and you might get it.

Edit: they might not have the Neo yet; I bought the Capsule Rebel from them, great case.




eason chan said:


> i know the capsule neo is so good, but switcheasy won't ship to canada now, stuffed just too expensive to ship to vancouver (almost $50 included ship/tax) ><
> i want to give up ><


----------



## eason chan (Sep 20, 2008)

Man! they do have capsule neo, but don't have white ><

btw, you have the Rebel, does the a bit loosing bottom (as some review said) bother you at all? I might just go for while Rebel



HowEver said:


> Don't give up!
> 
> Order from "Apple Pro Store" (no relation to Apple).
> 
> ...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The bottom of mine doesn't do that at all.



eason chan said:


> Man! they do have capsule neo, but don't have white ><
> 
> btw, you have the Rebel, does the a bit loosing bottom (as some review said) bother you at all? I might just go for while Rebel


----------



## StuffedBox (Aug 10, 2008)

If price is a problem, let us know and we'll see what we can do.

Stuffed Box


----------



## devo811 (Oct 27, 2007)

*switch easy case*

Hey Stuffed, got my Rebel case & runaway. Looks & works great! Thanks for the help.
Devo


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

*New source: Invopal.*

*Home

Canadian distributor, $34.99, free shipping.*


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Anyone notice this:


----------

